# how to taste different flavors



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

I know I only ask questions and hardly answer anything, but I'm still new. My question is this. How do you taste a flavor? For example I like Rocky Patel 1992 because it's really rich, but yet smooth. And I love the Padron 2000's because they are smooth and sort of medium on a (RP 1992 scale). 
So for example I've heard people talk about coffee, spice, and nut flavors? How can I be able to recognize them and actually be able to give a sophisticated answer to a taste question?:ss

Thanks,


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

abgoosht said:


> I know I only ask questions and hardly answer anything, but I'm still new. My question is this. How do you taste a flavor? For example I like Rocky Patel 1992 because it's really rich, but yet smooth. And I love the Padron 2000's because they are smooth and sort of medium on a (RP 1992 scale).
> So for example I've heard people talk about coffee, spice, and nut flavors? How can I be able to recognize them and actually be able to give a sophisticated answer to a taste question?:ss
> 
> Thanks,


It's kind of acquired. Keep smoking and you'll begin to taste them. I can taste the more obvious ones now, like wood, pepper, spice, coffee and sweetness. Not yet the subtle ones, like cocoa, cinnamon, white pepper, cedar, nuts, etc. Just give it time, and don't worry about it. Just enjoy the cigar instead of fretting about trying to pick out flavors. Relax and enjoy what you like.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

abgoosht said:


> I know I only ask questions and hardly answer anything, but I'm still new. My question is this. How do you taste a flavor? For example I like Rocky Patel 1992 because it's really rich, but yet smooth. And I love the Padron 2000's because they are smooth and sort of medium on a (RP 1992 scale).
> So for example I've heard people talk about coffee, spice, and nut flavors? How can I be able to recognize them and actually be able to give a sophisticated answer to a taste question?:ss
> 
> Thanks,


I try to get a bit of smoke into the nasal passages and blow through them. I think that gives a better depth of flavor. Also allowing the smoke to sit in the mouth prior to exhaling will also give you a stronger flavor. Smoke slowly as well to allow the aftertaste to linger a bit prior to taking another draw, smoking slowly also allows the stick to burn cool and not muddle or create bitterness in the flavors. This works for me but there are far more experiences BOTLs that probably have more valuable feedback


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

When you smoke the cigar, keep the plume inside your mouth for a few seconds before puffing it out. You should start to taste the different accents such as "woody", "leathery" or spicy".

But like SnakeHips said, don't concentrate on trying to find the taste too much. Just enjoy the cigar and the tastes will come to you.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I think alot of this comes with time and sheer numbers of cigars smoked. I think some of the flavors jump out at you like, yeah that tastes like coffee, or that tastes like honey or sugar.

Sometimes these flavors are lost with a mouth exhale and picked up when exhaling through the nose.

The one's that are hard for me to pinpoint are certain spices. Some people will recommend taking some time taking in the scents of the spices in the kitchen spice rack.

Different people can pick up different flavors and nuances in the same cigar. What ever happens, don't worry too much about writing a sophisticated review. Make sure you're enjoying your cigars!


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't taste much difference between them either... but I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Your tongue can only taste salty, sweet, bitter and sour. It's the olfactory system that lets you really "taste" flavors. You really can't taste a cigars potential without nose smoking. Commonly known here as "snorking". Check out these threads:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1200348#post1200348
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1627081#post1627081
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1137879#post1137879


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Your tongue can only taste salty, sweet, bitter and sour. It's the olfactory system that lets you really "taste" flavors. You really can't taste a cigars potential without nose smoking. Commonly known here as "snorking". Check out these threads:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1200348#post1200348
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1627081#post1627081
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1137879#post1137879


:tpd: Snorking is also something that has to grow on you. But the flavors do show up


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

If you want to read up on it. It is a lot like wine. There is a ton out there on how to "train" your pallate. 

The easiest exercise is this. Get or create a list of flavors commonly found. Wood (and all the types) leather. Spices cocoa. Coffee etc. Then as you smoke your stogie go down the list and ask yourself "do I taste ____". 

Train yourself to be able to let some out your nose as this will aide in detecting flavors. 

Most importantly don't read reviews on it first as this will push you in a direction. But after you go through your list. Take a look at what some others found and are if you missed it. 

After a while the list will be in your head and you won't need it anyway. You'll identify the flavors pretty quick. 

Anyway. That is a start.


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking of buying a small quantity of herbs/spices and other cooking ingredients because food flavours are what people usually equate the flavours to. (I'd cook with them eventually anyway.) Some herbs I know the name of, but don't know what they smell like individually... On the other hand, most people know what things like coffee, leather, hay, and wood(s) smell like because they have been exposed to it.

Recently I was reminded by a cigar what cocoa (not "chocolate") was like. Me like! :ss


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

Probably best done under identical circumstances, your drink will impact on the taste so its always better i find if your looking to pinpoint the eact flavor, to go liquorless (i know, thats a challenge on its own  )


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Some find this post helpful as well.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33480&highlight=refining

~Mark


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

n2advnture said:


> Some find this post helpful as well.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33480&highlight=refining
> 
> ~Mark


Thanks for the link.... interesting reading.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I used to wonder about this also especially when I read reviews and heard people talk about a chocolate/cocoa flavor. I never experienced it until I smoked a cigar while drinking a cup of black coffee. I took a puff and then a sip of coffee and the flavor just exploded in my mouth. At first I thought it was just the coffee but long after I finished the coffee I was still "tasting" the chocolate. I don't remember which cigar it was other than a Fuentes.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

ToranoFan said:


> Probably best done under identical circumstances, your drink will impact on the taste so its always better i find if your looking to pinpoint the eact flavor, to go liquorless (i know, thats a challenge on its own  )


I have failed this challenge every time. One of my challenges as of late is to try to pair an alcohol (Wine, beer, scotch, bourbon, etc) to what I'm smoking kind of like a sommelier does with pairing wine with a meal. Another habit, another expense but it is another good time.


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

scottw said:


> I have failed this challenge every time. One of my challenges as of late is to try to pair an alcohol (Wine, beer, scotch, bourbon, etc) to what I'm smoking kind of like a sommelier does with pairing wine with a meal. Another habit, another expense but it is another good time.


You should try a chocolate or mochacino milkshake with a strong cuban, orgazmic :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

In addition to using your nose and training your palette, smoke as slowly as possible. Sip and savor, let the smoke roll across your tongue and out your nose. Blind tastings are another way of educating your palette. Smoking without the preconceptions that come from the band is a great learning experience. :2


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

One thing that helped me is smoking a cigar along with a video review. I try and see if I can find the same flavors they're seeming to. And like Bob said, take your time and "sip" the flavors.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I've always thought a cigar should taste like tobacco...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Legend said:


> If you want to read up on it. It is a lot like wine. There is a ton out there on how to "train" your pallate.
> 
> The easiest exercise is this. Get or create a list of flavors commonly found. Wood (and all the types) leather. Spices cocoa. Coffee etc. Then as you smoke your stogie go down the list and ask yourself "do I taste ____".
> 
> ...


I disagree. Comparing notes, IMO, really helps identify flavors. I ahve said this many times, but someone may taste molasses. This si sweet. Someone else may taste honey. This si sweet. Obvioulsy there is a sweet taste there, what it narrows down to is a factor of your environment. If I had never had molasses, I wouldnt know what they were talking about. But knowing it is a sweet smell, I could identify it with something I was familiar with. It is laso very interesting to get others takes on it. Before long you will start noticing your tastes are along the same lines as another persons. Read their reviews to help. There is a former meber here who had very very similair taste to me. He could send me a cigar and I would write down what I tasted. When we compared notes, they were close to spot on.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Bump for some good info!

I like the idea of checking out reviews after, not before, to compare what you found with what others are saying.


----------

